# why 10.10 on cover of watch



## toqeer (Jan 31, 2009)

i jst want to know why 10.10 on cover of watch?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2009)

Becase that particular time creates such an angle between both hands of the watch, which allows the brand name and any other details to be visible. I think I read this a few years ago somewhere.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember our sir in classes asking the same before. Though it's still not clear, but most of people think it's so because by that you can clearly see the details & also it looks presentable. 

Still I want to know the reason behind this.


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2009)

I like 2:06 more


----------



## mrintech (Jan 31, 2009)

10:10 - First Watch was Invented


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 31, 2009)

mrintech said:


> 10:10 - First Watch was Invented


now whose wisdom is that


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 31, 2009)

I read about a few years ago, that the 10:10 tme not only shows off the brand name of the watch, but it also (on closer examination) indicates a smile on the dial (indicating "happy" times while buying the watch  )


----------



## mrintech (Feb 1, 2009)

*www.ubr.com/clocks/frequently-asked-questions-faq/clocks-and-time-faq-10-10-hand-positions.aspx


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 1, 2009)

HAHA ,,, i really thought very hard over this one when i was like 8 years old .... the obvious conclusion was that the manufacturers/brand name looked more prominent when the dials were at 10:10 .... few days after that saw other ads showing different positions too ... so gave up on the quest ....


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 1, 2009)

my social science teacher in high school used to say that the clocks and watches always show 10:10 in honour of Abraham Lincoln who was shot at 10:10...but i know this is a whole lot of crap..


----------



## krazzy (Feb 1, 2009)

According to what I read it makes it look like a smiling face with the brand name right in the middle of the smile.


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 1, 2009)

someone told me that at this time the america shot the nuclear bomb on japan so that 10.10 time on ads
but i think this is not the reason


----------



## shaunak (Feb 1, 2009)

Makes it easier to put the Large price tag on...... 

AFAIK, its done to clearly display the manufacturers branding. Both the 12oclock inscription and the 6oclock design features mark. 
eg: Citizen near the 12oclock and 21 Jewels near the 6oclock mark.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 1, 2009)

yes, its easy to put the company details and others in 10/10 position.


----------



## Kaushik (Feb 2, 2009)

AFAIK, Lincoln was shot at 10:15 PM, and died the next morning at 7:22.

Also got this info - Timex says the industry standard used to be eight-twenty but that looked too much like a frown and created an unhappy look.

Timex also says in its ads that the clock hands are placed at ten-nine and thirty six seconds, exactly.

LOL


----------



## pickster (Feb 13, 2009)

NOW, you have got a whole array of reasons.
take your pic


----------

